# A visit to another collection



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I took some images of a few critters at Rogers place during a visit to him yesterday.

Saw Scales Viper



















Asp









Banded Rock Rattlesnake


















White Lipped Viper


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pics and nice animals, the last pic of the albolabris is a corker!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Nice pics and nice animals, the last pic of the albolabris is a corker!!



Thank you Stuart!


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics as usual.Must agree with Stuart,the last white lip pic is stunning.

None of you got tagged by the Sawscale then !!!.

Roy.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Great pics as usual.Must agree with Stuart,the last white lip pic is stunning.
> 
> None of you got tagged by the Sawscale then !!!.
> 
> Roy.


I wondered why I woke this morning with bleeding gums and my hand had fallen off!

Next stop you place? Next week perhaps?


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

lovely pics i find the white lipped vipers always look like thier planning something its that evil smile they have :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I wondered why I woke this morning with bleeding gums and my hand had fallen off!
> 
> Next stop you place? Next week perhaps?


You need to bring your camera down my neck of the woods soon


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I wondered why I woke this morning with bleeding gums and my hand had fallen off!
> 
> Next stop you place? Next week perhaps?


No problem,just give me a bell.

Roy.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hats off to you lot for keeping hots, and stunning pics :notworthy:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful pics! Its so wrong how deceptively cute that_ Echis _is! Stunning animals - im so jealous of you guys its unreal... patience is a virtue they say... hmm...


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks Graeme and it was a pleasure to meet you,


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> thanks Graeme and it was a pleasure to meet you,


See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i will look forward to it.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quality!!! Really love that little echis. I want your camera slippery...


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Great shots graeme. I really wish i had that lepidus now!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Great shots graeme. I really wish i had that lepidus now!


well you cant have it :bash: lol


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

very nice snakes!


----------

